# SW Harmony Vs Promar 200



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I can get these two paints for the same price. Which one do you like more and why? Which covers better and which is easier to work with. Cheers.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I like 200 satin for new construction and apartment repaints. I wouldn't use either on a high end repaint.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

200. Harmony if you're going green. Zero voc 200 is better than both.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I like cashmere:whistling2:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> I like cashmere:whistling2:


Mind if I ask why ?
I have tried it, I didn't think it had a good hide to it and it didn't seem to touch up. Also SW couldn't seem to ever make a 5 and a single gallon match, which wasn't the paints fault. Just curious as to why you like it. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I believe Harmony was replaced with 200 Pro Green? I have not seen Harmony in about 5 years where I live. The 200 Zero VOC is the newest one I've used and did not like it as it left too much stipple on the walls.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

In Demand said:


> Mind if I ask why ?
> I have tried it, I didn't think it had a good hide to it and it didn't seem to touch up. Also SW couldn't seem to ever make a 5 and a single gallon match, which wasn't the paints fault. Just curious as to why you like it. Maybe I should give it another try.


Everything you said is true. I think it's better on repaints... where there shouldn't be touch up. I do think the final product looks really nice compared to a lot of paints. I only get it when I get a smoking deal.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Chances are its the same price because it's a cross fill. Sw makes the same paint in a large batch and switches labels during the fill. I suspect the new 200 zero voc is the same as the new harmony or that other DIY product for hgtv!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just tried the Promar 200 ZERO. Very nice I got a review comeing up on it. I wss very impressed. We used flat on the lids, eggshell on walls and semi on doors


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I can get both of them for the same price and get them really cheap. I've used Harmony and found it didn't hide well. Promar 200 it is. I don't think I would use it on high end jobs.


----------

